# Deprofundis completed is vynil collection perhaps forever?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Yah i got all what i wanted, what the purpose for more, i got the essential LP of 50-60-70-80 of gregorian, ars antiqua(sutch Pierre abelard) ,ars nova (philippe de vitry)
i got lots of reniassance LP in mint shape, deprofundis what everything vynil condition, density, year of publishing, label , sleeve of the vynil.

I had good service on discogs and ebay, for everything because record store dosen't have everything you know.

I mostly got my stuff in Europe, two case from israel.
My ordering online are over for a while , for a long time, i completed a Gregorian-medieval-renaissance cycle.

Lp that i wanted, now let's move on to something else, whit my money.


----------

